# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > Boots Industries BI V2.0 >  KS Project Update #22: Looking for content creators in 3D printing

## Eddie

*Project Update #22: Looking for content creators in 3D printing*Posted by Jean Le Bouthillier ♥ Like

Dear Backers,
One of our goals at Boots Industries has always been to create a great online community for makers to learn about 3D printing and other potential mechatronics projects. 
Understandably, our efforts have lately been focused on the hardware, but I would like to slightly refocus on the intellectual/web content part of this adventure.
I am specifically looking for help to bolster our online article knowledge base with new and interesting articles on 3D printing. I see a lot of interesting discussions on the forums and I think that some of that community knowledge can lead to great articles.
http://bootsindustries.com/articles/
If you enjoy 3D printing and writing we would love to feature your articles in our knowledge base (KB). I'm willing to give some interesting discounts to those who create great content for the KB.
More to follow on the BI V2.5 - I have some interesting pictures coming up!

----------

